# [HOWTO] Chroot X86

## aj2r

Guía de Configuración Chroot x86 Gentoo

Cómo Chroot X86

¿Qué es un Chroot?

Un chroot es una operación que cambia el directorio raíz del proceso actual y de sus hijos. Dicho de la forma más simple posible, nos permite configurar una instalación completamente separada dentro de la que ya estás ejecutando.

Configurando tu Chroot para una nueva instalación

Lo primero que necesitas hacer es crear un directorio en el que resida tu chroot.

```

Crea un directorio que tenga suficiente espacio para una segunda intalación. foo es nuestro ejemplo

# mkdir /foo

```

El siguiente paso es descargar un stage 3 al chroot y desempaquetarlo.

```

El nombre de archivo del stage mostrado es un ejemplo, el nombre del archivo real puede variar

# mv stage3-x86.tar.bz2 /foo

# cd /foo

# tar xvjpf stage3-x86.tar.bz2

```

Para seguir con la instalación en este punto, necesitas montar unos cuantos directorios de tu sistema real en el chroot.

Aviso: Puede ser que tengas que crear algunos directorios en tu chroot para poder montarlos, pues no puedes conseguir montar puntos que no existen.

```

Monte los siguientes directorios a su área apropiada dentro de tu chroot.

# mount -t proc none /foo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /foo/dev

# mount -o bind /usr/portage /foo/usr/portage

# mount -o bind /usr/src/linux /foo/usr/src/linux

# mount -o bind /lib/modules /foo/lib/modules

# mount -o bind /sys /foo/sys

# cp /etc/resolv.conf /foo/etc/resolv.conf

Finalmente, si quieres un único /tmp para los dos

# mount -o bind /tmp /foo/tmp

```

Nota: Podrías querer crear un script bash simple que puedas ejecutar antes de que hagas un chroot a los directorios en el futuro. Es una tarea más sencilla ejecutar un script que recordar cada uno de los montajes que tienes que hacer.

Como advertirás no es un chroot seguro pero, para lo que lo necesitamos, no necesita serlo. Con todo montado ya puedes entrar en tu nueva configuración.

```

# chroot /foo /bin/bash

```

Como ya estás en tu nuevo chroot, puedes comenzar una instalación estándar desde Configurar Portage.

Ejecutando aplicaciones X en tu chroot

Para poder lanzar aplicaciones con GUI desde el interior de tu chroot cuando tu sesión X fue iniciada fuera del chroot, hay unos pocos pasos extra que debes seguir.

Primero, debes estar usando /tmp desde fuera del chroot (mira arriba). Segundo, ya que /dev/pts es un sistema de ficheros separado de /dev, necesitarás montarlo también.

```

# mount -o bind /dev/pts /foo/dev/pts

```

Tendrás que copiar también tu archivo ~/.xauth al directorio inicial de tu usuario en el chroot.

```

# cp /home/user/.Xauthority /foo/home/chroot_user/

```

Nota: Necesitarás volver a hacer esto cada vez que reinicies las X.

Por último, cuando estés dentro de tu chroot, necesitas configurar la variable de entorno DISPLAY.

```

# export DISPLAY=":0.0"

```

Esta GUÍA es traducción de http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/x86/chroot.xmlLast edited by aj2r on Mon Jul 03, 2006 11:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## aj2r

Bueno, como prometí aquí va otra traducción   :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Muchas gracias por tu aportación aj2r. Tal vez quieras ponerte encontacto con YosWinK para que quien corresponda la pasen al formato de documentación oficial y que así figure en el listado.

Para los usuarios de AMD64, creo que más de uno agradecerá que también se traduzca la guía para hacer un chroot x86 en AMD64: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2

Saludozzzzz

----------

## kropotkin

para hacer un chroot de amd64 a x86 se hace todo de la misma forma pero al comando chroot sele antepone "linux32"

"linux32 chrrot /mnt/chroot_particion"

al hacer eso por ejemplo, al compilar un kernel, nos saldran las opciones de procesador x86, si no hacemos eso, al compilar el kernel no saldran solo opcion de procesadores 64bits, yo utilize el linux32 para compilar completo una gantoo para otra pc desde mi ekipo. saludos

----------

